# Felgen Lackieren



## Kubilay (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute,


Ich brauche mal n bissle hilfe , es handelt sich gerade darum dass ich meine felge lakieren will unzwar in weiß 
daher mein dad gelerter lackierer ist ist die frage soll ich die speichen ausspeicehn oder ??? soll ich sie abkleben


----------



## S.Jay (26. Dezember 2009)

rein so asß dem bauch raus würd ich sagen Ausspeichen und Nippel und Ösen raus. Wegen der saubereren Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kubilay (27. Dezember 2009)

Tja die sache ist die des mit dem einspeichen Klapt halt leider nooch net und außer dem hab ich gat keine lust fürs einspeichen geld zu blechen möp ^^


----------



## WildsauHardride (27. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

geht natührlich auch ohne ausspeichen, das Ergebnis wird dann aber auch nicht so gut.
Zudem macht das abkleben auch eine menge Arbeit...

Ich würds lieber ausspeichen...hast mehr Freude drann, denke ich 

Gruß


----------



## Johnny Jape (28. Dezember 2009)

mit speichen wirds murks


----------

